# Web Acceleration Client Error 509.2



## RiverRat2011 (Jun 13, 2011)

My 72 year old father has a Windows XP system with IE7 on it. He accesses the internet at 4:00 AM when it is supposed to be the free download period outside of the Fair Access Policy time. He has been getting the Web Acceleration Client Error 509.2. Their tech support wasn't very helpful so I am hoping someone here can help me. What can I do for this? Any ideas?


----------

